# AD&D game needs players



## mckenziecalhoun (Nov 11, 2006)

We have a 28-year campaing from California starting over in Austin (Manchaca) Texas.  We have a complete 1st and 2nd edition library with a huge gameroom (3-car garage sized) we are making over into a Medieval pub/tavern (suggestions welcome).
We're looking for players.  Join us while we're all still at first level?

mckenziecalhoun@yahoo.com


----------

